# Neuer Generalsekretär der CDU Dr. Peter Tauber



## Akrueger100 (16 Dez. 2013)

Gratulation dem neuen CDU Generalsekretär Dr. Peter Tauber aus Wächtersbach


----------



## comatron (17 Dez. 2013)

Im Videotext irgendeines TV-Senders war die Schlagzeile zu lesen : "Tauber CDU-Generalsekretär".


----------

